# '98 Sentra fuel pump removal (sans injury)



## blafo (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone removed a fuel pump from a '98 Sentra gas tank without slicing up your wrist and/or forearm. If so, HOW DID YOU DO IT? Also, is blood a contaminant of gas? Just asking.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Put something around the opening of the gas tank, like duct tape or even better, take some rubber hose (like fuel hose) and put a slice into it down the entire length (you want a length that will equal the circumference of the opening where the fuel sender goes into). Then, you can install the hose around the sharp edge of the opening (like you would install a door edge guard onto a door). Obviously, the less gas you have in the tank makes it easier. If you drip blood into the gas tank, then, technically, it is contaminating it, but it won't be an issue. If you do bleed enough into the gas tank to create an issue, well, then you got bigger problems than the gas!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I've pulled my fuel pump twice. Neither time did I come close to cutting anything up.
Unless the O/P has absolutely HUGE arms/wrists/hands...


----------



## blafo (Jun 9, 2012)

jdg,
I will assume that the fuel pump you removed easily twice is from a 1998 sentra with the white square plastic box that is the fuel pump module anchored in the bottom of the gas tank. If that is the fuel pump that you removed with ease, would you be willing to ease the suffering of a dumbass who cannot get any reachable clip to budge the thing by explaining how you did it?
I will gladly eat humble pie if you do, but for some reason I am not holding my breath.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Got an email address?
I'll send you the FSM via a DropBox link. It's specifically for a '96 B14, but pretty much everything in it is relevant for all of the B14's.
FE section, page FE-3 and FE-4.
Both of mine just lifted right out, in my long-gone '97 Sentra, and in my '98 200SX-SE...both B14's.
No mount bolts, no nothing holding it to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## blafo (Jun 9, 2012)

I must be the last one to find out FSM's are free online. H. pie tastes great. To assuage your despair at the clueless asking lame questions, my traitor Haynes manual does not contain the rather significant lines: "pull up the front of the chamber" and "slide the chamber forward." I did try that but gas soaked plastic tends to get stuck on a sharp sheet metal track and it wouldn't move. But after realizing that was the actual procedure (from the fsm - thanks again) I persisted in jiggling it until it slipped right out. After 35 years of keeping my own used cars on the road, I do realize that the answers are usually simple (for those who know them - hence the forum). I'm glad to have gotten your help "the judge," even with a healthy dose of condescension


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

My Haynes manual doesn't say it either. And I just found my copy of a halfway decent FSM about a year ago. I just lucky on the first try when I started yanking on it.
Hey, at least you didn't pay some other schmuck a healthy chunk of change to figure it out for you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's no substitute for the factory service manual.


----------

